# Digiweb Satellite Broadband Service



## mosstown (16 Jun 2010)

I have a new build house in the midlands which we are moving into end of July (goodbye London at last after 23 years !). Applied to Eircom for a landline and after they messed about for a while they decided they would give us a wireless phoneline system as it is not cost effective for them to lay poles apparently.  so got the wireless system of them, connected it up and signal was terrible, crackling and echoeing and asked Eircom to take their system back as it wasn't any good so no probs with cancelling contract but i am still without a phoneline or broadband. Mobile broadband such as Vodaphone, O2, 3 etc all very unreliable or unavailable in the area for broadband.
I was looking maybe at installing the above €589 incl of vat to install - it would be a 90 cm dish on back of house and you buy your own router.  i think it then costs around €35 a month - Digiweb tell me it is great but then they would !  we will probably just use a mobile for phonecalls as Digiweb say they cannot provide us with a landline.
I would really grateful for any views please good or bad on this particular service from Digiweb before i go paying out this large amount of money or if anyone could suggest other options that maybe available to us.  Thank you.


----------



## Leo (16 Jun 2010)

Depends on what you want to use the service for, but anything other than light browsing will stretch a satallite link with 3.6Mb down and 384kb uplink speeds. Total down/upload limit is 2.4Gig as well. You won't be watching movies!


----------



## Hoagy (16 Jun 2010)

Digiweb are reselling the Tooway service. You can also get it from 
[broken link removed]

The basic service has a 2.4gb monthly allowance which is tiny (and includes traffic both ways) Once you exceed their hourly or daily allowance they throttle you to dialup speed.

Realistically you'll need more than the basic, the tooway plus from digiweb will cost you 59.99 per month or 49 from SBI.

Also bear in mind that because of the enormous distances the signal has to travel there is a significant time lag (latency.)

There's loads of info on the web if you google it. Tooway is available all over Europe.


----------



## mosstown (16 Jun 2010)

well so far this sounds like NOT the way to go ? very difficult to know what to do.  we wont need it for movies, mostly email and general browsing.  thank you to you both.


----------

